# Roman Polanski



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

_Polanski pedofilo e l’intrigo dell’assurdo

Roman Polanski è stato arrestato come in un film grottesco. Il regista era in Svizzera dove stava ritirando un premio alla carriera al Festival del cinema di Zurigo. Polanski era stato condannato nel 1978 negli Stati Uniti per aver avuto rapporti sessuali con una tredicenne. Per questo era fuggito dagli Usa e non vi aveva più messo piede. Perfino la vittima l’aveva perdonato affermando che «il giudice voleva solo un processo mediatico». Ma per la giustizia era latitante da 30 anni: tutti lo sapevano ma nessuno applicava il mandato di cattura internazionale. Fino a ieri._

Non e' una notizia freschissima, ma ho letto cose assurde al riguardo e ho pensato di aprire un thread.
Premetto che e' assurdo che non l'abbiano "rinchiuso" prima, questo e' il classico esempio di come la giustizia non sia uguale per tutti. La Francia e la Polonia chiedono la liberta' per il regista. Su FB (quello che e' diventato FB fa paura) si puo' firmare una petizione per liberarlo tra i tanti commenti ho letto questo e l'ho trovato agghiacciante soprattutto nei confronti della vittima:

_"Roman è come tutti i grandi geni un personaggio complesso che non può essere ingabbiato nelle logiche delle aule dei tribunali.
Poi il caso in questione é controverso, leggibile da molte prospettive. E relativizzabile. Perfino la ragazzina lo ha perdonato. E Roman ha ripagato tutti con i suoi travagli personali e con il dono di capolavori che fanno elevare lo spirito umano.
Come si fa a trattarlo come un volgare maniaco sessuale o pedofilo."_


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Polanski pedofilo e l’intrigo dell’assurdo_
> 
> _Roman Polanski è stato arrestato come in un film grottesco. Il regista era in Svizzera dove stava ritirando un premio alla carriera al Festival del cinema di Zurigo. Polanski era stato condannato nel 1978 negli Stati Uniti per aver avuto rapporti sessuali con una tredicenne. Per questo era fuggito dagli Usa e non vi aveva più messo piede. Perfino la vittima l’aveva perdonato affermando che «il giudice voleva solo un processo mediatico». Ma per la giustizia era latitante da 30 anni: tutti lo sapevano ma nessuno applicava il mandato di cattura internazionale. Fino a ieri._
> 
> ...


Questa vicenda ha fatto venire ulteriormente a galla l'insulsaggine di una certa pretesa "casta colta" che spesso, come s'è visto, è composta da vuoti parolai che con la scusa di essere degli esteti si permettono di giustificare qualsiasi nefandezza.
L'arresto di Polanski in sè e per sè è ora del tutto inutile, anche perchè pare non abbia reiterato (sperèm), mentre invece la cosa migliore da fare magari sarebbe l'espropriazione di tutti i beni ed i diritti, fatto salvo il minimo di sopravvivenza, da dedicare espressamente alla lotta contro la pedofilia ed all'aiuto alle vittime (anche quelle che perdonano).
La destinazione al lavoro coatto per un personaggio del genere penso sarebbe di scarsa utilità, ma non da escludere.
Questo perchè a mio avviso la "punizione" in sè è una cosa inutile, mentre va osservata la difesa della comunità (solo se il soggetto è ancora pericoloso) e l'eventuale recupero da parte del reo del danno procurato e possibilmente di sè.
Perdonato dalla sua vittima? Ci sono ancora migliaia di vittime di altri che non sono in condizioni di perdonare. Ci si occupi di loro.


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2009)

neanche ai geni è permesso di stuprare bambini, questo è certo.
e come molti stupratori polansky ha alle spalle una vita davvero tragica : il ghetto e la morte della madre nei campi di sterminio.da adulto il massacro della moglie incinta...niente giustifica quello che ha fatto al massimo delinea i tratti della disperazione interiore di chi arriva tanto in basso.
grande talento , ma deve pagare per non offendere tutte le giovani vittime di stupri.
anche se in certi ambienti temo che succedano nefandezze "consensuali" .scendendo certo più in basso ...

gianni boncompagni  quante ragazzine "consenzienti" avrà soggiogato?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questa vicenda ha fatto venire ulteriormente a galla l'insulsaggine di una certa pretesa "casta colta" che spesso, come s'è visto, è composta da vuoti parolai che con la scusa di essere degli esteti si permettono di giustificare qualsiasi nefandezza.
> *L'arresto di Polanski in sè e per sè è ora del tutto inutile, anche perchè pare non abbia reiterato (sperèm),* mentre invece la cosa migliore da fare magari sarebbe l'espropriazione di tutti i beni ed i diritti, fatto salvo il minimo di sopravvivenza, da dedicare espressamente alla lotta contro la pedofilia ed all'aiuto alle vittime (anche quelle che perdonano).
> La destinazione al lavoro coatto per un personaggio del genere penso sarebbe di scarsa utilità, ma non da escludere.
> Questo perchè a mio avviso la "punizione" in sè è una cosa inutile, mentre va osservata la difesa della comunità (solo se il soggetto è ancora pericoloso) e l'eventuale recupero da parte del reo del danno procurato e possibilmente di sè.
> Perdonato dalla sua vittima? Ci sono ancora migliaia di vittime di altri che non sono in condizioni di perdonare. Ci si occupi di loro.


E' vero pero' anche questo e' fare un'eccezione nell'applicare una legge che dovrebbe essere uguale per tutti.
Non lo so, facciano come credono (tanto l'hanno gia' fatto).


----------



## Iris (22 Dicembre 2009)

Gli hanno già consentito di "latitare". Poteva continuare a farlo...senza dimostrarsi sprezzante di una legge che si sa, non è uguale per tutti, ma dovrebbe esserlo.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanche ai geni è permesso di stuprare bambini, questo è certo.
> e come molti stupratori polansky ha alle spalle una vita davvero tragica : il ghetto e la morte della madre nei campi di sterminio.da adulto il massacro della moglie incinta...niente giustifica quello che ha fatto al massimo delinea i tratti della disperazione interiore di chi arriva tanto in basso.
> grande talento , ma deve pagare per non offendere tutte le giovani vittime di stupri.
> anche se in certi ambienti temo che succedano nefandezze "consensuali" .scendendo certo più in basso ...
> ...


In effetti la madre della ragazzina acconsenti' a un servizio fotografico con la figlia come soggetto... lasciandola andare da sola. Brava stronza.

Sulla morte della moglie ci sono un sacco di storie strane al di la' della storia che viene raccontata ma la verita' morira' con quel pazzo di Manson.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In effetti la madre della ragazzina acconsenti' a un servizio fotografico con la figlia come soggetto... lasciandola andare da sola. Brava stronza.
> 
> Sulla morte della moglie ci sono un sacco di storie strane al di la' della storia che viene raccontata ma la verita' morira' con quel pazzo di Manson.


Alle spalle di qualsiasi criminale vi sono dei motivi (non delle giustificazioni), e certe tragedie come quelle di Polanski sono davvero clamorose. Proprio per questo vedo del tutto inutile una "punizione", mentre tanto per lui quanto per tutti vedo molto più utile un criterio ben diverso:
Dove possibile, azione di recupero del reo (isolato dalla comunità fino a credibile recupero totale) altrimenti, per i casi "inguaribili" la società, che si mostra indifesa, deve tutelarsi con l'isolamento a vita ma concedendo dignità alla persona. Dare a questi soggetti, in termini di adeguata sicurezza, la possibilità di rendersi utile a quella società nei confronti della quale altrimenti rappresenterebbe unicamente un pericolo.
Sarà che io vedo il criminale in genere (di tutti i tipi) come una storta di "malato" da curare e da tenere lontano dalla società unicamente laddove passibile di reiterazione o di danno a sè stesso, ma pur di fronte alle peggiori nefandezze non me la sento di essere forcaiolo.
Il grido di tanti: _"morte all'assassino",_ mi disgusta tanto quanto certe mostruose vicende.


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alle spalle di qualsiasi criminale vi sono dei motivi (non delle giustificazioni), e certe tragedie come quelle di Polanski sono davvero clamorose. Proprio per questo vedo del tutto inutile una "punizione", mentre tanto per lui quanto per tutti vedo molto più utile un criterio ben diverso:
> Dove possibile, azione di recupero del reo (isolato dalla comunità fino a credibile recupero totale) altrimenti, per i casi "inguaribili" la società, che si mostra indifesa, deve tutelarsi con l'isolamento a vita ma concedendo dignità alla persona. Dare a questi soggetti, in termini di adeguata sicurezza, la possibilità di rendersi utile a quella società nei confronti della quale altrimenti rappresenterebbe unicamente un pericolo.
> Sarà che io vedo il criminale in genere (di tutti i tipi) come una storta di "malato" da curare e da tenere lontano dalla società unicamente laddove passibile di reiterazione o di danno a sè stesso, ma pur di fronte alle peggiori nefandezze non me la sento di essere forcaiolo.
> *Il grido di tanti: "morte all'assassino", mi disgusta tanto quanto certe mostruose vicende*.


 lode


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alle spalle di qualsiasi criminale vi sono dei motivi (non delle giustificazioni), e certe tragedie come quelle di Polanski sono davvero clamorose. Proprio per questo vedo del tutto inutile una "punizione", mentre tanto per lui quanto per tutti vedo molto più utile un criterio ben diverso:
> Dove possibile, azione di recupero del reo (isolato dalla comunità fino a credibile recupero totale) altrimenti, per i casi "inguaribili" la società, che si mostra indifesa, deve tutelarsi con l'isolamento a vita ma concedendo dignità alla persona. Dare a questi soggetti, in termini di adeguata sicurezza, la possibilità di rendersi utile a quella società nei confronti della quale altrimenti rappresenterebbe unicamente un pericolo.
> Sarà che io vedo il criminale in genere (di tutti i tipi) come una storta di "malato" da curare e da tenere lontano dalla società unicamente laddove passibile di reiterazione o di danno a sè stesso, ma pur di fronte alle peggiori nefandezze non me la sento di essere forcaiolo.
> Il grido di tanti: _"morte all'assassino",_ mi disgusta tanto quanto certe mostruose vicende.


A parte che non credo ci sia qualcosa da "aggiustare" in Polanski visto che e' comunque un caso isolato (almeno cosi' sembra)... non meno grave ma isolato.
Dico solo che sia doveroso nei confronti della vittima che si faccia almeno un po' di giustizia.

Infatti l'assurdita' della pena di morte e' che pone la giustizia al livello di un assassino.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lode


Piccolo OT (ma neanche tanto ot):
Facci caso a quante volte a suo modo quel grido viene usato anche solo in questo forum (soprattutto nella passata edizione).........


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte che non credo ci sia qualcosa da "aggiustare" in Polanski visto che e' comunque un caso isolato (almeno cosi' sembra)... non meno grave ma isolato.
> Dico solo che sia doveroso nei confronti della vittima che si faccia almeno un po' di giustizia.
> 
> Infatti l'assurdita' della pena di morte e' che pone la giustizia al livello di un assassino.


Quello che intendo dire è che la pura e semplice reclusione di un Polanski non porta nulla a nessuno, se non un'immagine sterile di "vendetta".
L'idea che un reo debba "pagare" suona come se un danno procurato ad una persona possa avere un valore economico od emotivo che sia, mentre a mio avviso si tratta unicamente di salvaguardare la comunità laddove in pericolo e la persona - qualsiasi persona - nella sua dignità di essere.
Polanski, sempre a mio avviso, non deve quindi "pagare", ma contribuire a proteggere la comunità da lui col suo gesto danneggiata.


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

polansky un genio?

è un bravo regista ma da qui a definirlo genio..


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quello che intendo dire è che la pura e semplice reclusione di un Polanski non porta nulla a nessuno, se non un'immagine sterile di "vendetta".
> *L'idea che un reo debba "pagare"* suona come se un danno procurato ad una persona possa avere un valore economico od emotivo che sia, mentre a mio avviso si tratta unicamente di salvaguardare la comunità laddove in pericolo e la persona - qualsiasi persona - nella sua dignità di essere.


 depreco i forcaioli ma la giustizia deve essere applicata in misura ragionevole. 
non può passare il messaggio: ottimo regista , non può essere condannato.questo no


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> depreco i forcaioli ma la giustizia deve essere applicata in misura ragionevole.
> non può passare il messaggio: ottimo regista , non può essere condannato.questo no


Assolutamente no, certo!
Moltissimi personaggi passati alla storia per atrocità le più varie avevano la caratteristica di essere estremamente intelligenti e creativi. Sempre criminali erano, però.
Una dote non compensa mai qualsiasi forma di violenza.


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> depreco i forcaioli ma la giustizia deve essere applicata in misura ragionevole.
> non può passare il messaggio: ottimo regista , non può essere condannato.questo no


certo. anche in onore di tutti gli illuminati scrittori russi costretti all'esilio per non finire nei gulag in nome di una cosa chiamata filosofia.


----------



## Iris (22 Dicembre 2009)

Non mi pare che nessuno abbia richiesto la pena di morte per Polanski.
Mi sembra giusto che venga sottoposto alle stesse misure a cui è sottoposto chi non è ricco e famoso.
Detto tra noi, qui il genio c'entra poco..ci si dimentica dei geni a meno che non siano carichi di quattrini.
Polanski avrà salvo il c..o solo perchè imbarcato di soldi...il genio, ammesso che ne abbia, non ha mai salvato nessuno.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Quello che intendo dire è che la pura e semplice reclusione di un Polanski non porta nulla a nessuno, se non un'immagine sterile di "vendetta".*
> L'idea che un reo debba "pagare" suona come se un danno procurato ad una persona possa avere un valore economico od emotivo che sia, mentre a mio avviso si tratta unicamente di salvaguardare la comunità laddove in pericolo e la persona - qualsiasi persona - nella sua dignità di essere.
> Polanski, sempre a mio avviso, non deve quindi "pagare", ma contribuire a proteggere la comunità da lui col suo gesto danneggiata.


Di grazia lui il danno l'ha fatto e da reo confesso e' stato lasciato in liberta', ha causato un danno emotivo, Alce e' uno stupro non ha rubato un'autoradio. Non e' questione di vendetta, almeno io non la vedo cosi', se fossi la vittima e vedessi il mio stupratore noto a tutti in liberta' mi prenderebbe non poco ai coglioni.
Se lo stupratore non fosse Roman Polanski si troverebbe in prigione da un pezzo... metterlo in prigione a 30 anni di distanza e all'eta' di 76 anni e' ridicolo ma un processo glielo vogliamo fare o no?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Anche secondo me genio e' azzardata come definizione (neanche mi son piaciuti troppo i suoi film)... ho solo riportato una cosa scritta che ho trovato raccapricciante!


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di grazia lui il danno l'ha fatto e da reo confesso e' stato lasciato in liberta', ha causato un danno emotivo, Alce e' uno stupro non ha rubato un'autoradio. Non e' questione di vendetta, almeno io non la vedo cosi', se fossi la vittima e vedessi il mio stupratore noto a tutti in liberta' mi prenderebbe non poco ai coglioni.
> Se lo stupratore non fosse Roman Polanski si troverebbe in prigione da un pezzo... metterlo in prigione a 30 anni di distanza e all'eta' di 76 anni e' ridicolo ma un processo glielo vogliamo fare o no?


Difatti la mia visione di "giustizia" prevederebbe l'esproprio di beni e diritti d'autore a Polanski, fatto salvo il minimo di sopravvivenza, di modo da parificarlo a chiunque altro, beneficiare la comunità grazie al sostanzioso patrimonio (ma miratamente alla lotta contro questo genere di reati e indennizzo delle vittime). Privarlo oggi della libertà non serve  nessuno tanto quanto non servirebbe di nessun altro del quale non si tema la reiterazione.


----------



## Iris (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti la mia visione di "giustizia" prevederebbe l'esproprio di beni e diritti d'autore a Polanski, fatto salvo il minimo di sopravvivenza, di modo da parificarlo a chiunque altro, beneficiare la comunità grazie al sostanzioso patrimonio (ma miratamente alla lotta contro questo genere di reati e indennizzo delle vittime). Privarlo oggi della libertà non serve nessuno tanto quanto non servirebbe di nessun altro del quale non si tema la reiterazione.


Non si può fare quel che tu dici...comunque sono sicura che preferirebbe passare la vita in carcere piuttosto che vivere da libero nella quasi indigenza. Mica scherzo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Dimenticavo: destinazione dei rei al recupero (se necessario e se possibile) ed a lavori socialmente utili. La detenzione in sè non porta a nulla, anzi, è un costo.


----------



## Iris (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: destinazione dei rei al recupero (se necessario e se possibile) ed a lavori socialmente utili. La detenzione in sè non porta a nulla, anzi, è un costo.


Magari in una scuola media:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Magari in una scuola media:carneval:


Pensavo una materna.........


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: destinazione dei rei al recupero (se necessario e se possibile) ed a lavori socialmente utili. La detenzione in sè non porta a nulla, anzi, è un costo.


Va bene allora liberiamo anche Manson... alla fine non ha ammazzato nessuno!
Lo mandiamo a fare letture in un orfanotrofio:carneval:

Oppure insegnante di musica:sonar:


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2009)

*ho usato un termine improprio*

è vero, parlando di cinema l'unico vero genio è kubrick.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Va bene allora liberiamo anche Manson... alla fine non ha ammazzato nessuno!
> Lo mandiamo a fare letture in un orfanotrofio:carneval:
> 
> Oppure insegnante di musica:sonar:


Dai, non farmi spaccare il capello in quattro. 
Ho scritto del recupero *se utile e se possibile* (nel senso se possibile recuperare) ed i lavori socialmente utili non sono necessariamente a contatto con la gente. Tantomeno con i bambini.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero, parlando di cinema l'unico vero genio è kubrick.


Quoto.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, non farmi spaccare il capello in quattro.
> Ho scritto del recupero *se utile e se possibile* (nel senso se possibile recuperare) ed i lavori socialmente utili non sono necessariamente a contatto con la gente. Tantomeno con i bambini.


Scherzavo.

Negli Stati Uniti si fa per crimini minori... lo stupro di una 13enne non e' un crimine minore e un comune mortale sarebbe finito in galera, giustamente anche.
Se in galera non vanno gli stupratori e gli assassini non so chi ci dovrebbe andare.

Per crimini minori quello che dici ci puo' stare, tipo gli evasori fiscali in prigione non ci fanno una mazza.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero, parlando di cinema l'unico vero genio è kubrick.


Mi inchino a Kubrik.

Per i suoi film provo vero ammore: tutte le volte che ne guardo uno e' come se fosse la prima volta:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scherzavo.
> 
> Negli Stati Uniti si fa per crimini minori... lo stupro di una 13enne non e' un crimine minore e un comune mortale sarebbe finito in galera, giustamente anche.
> Se in galera non vanno gli stupratori e gli assassini non so chi ci dovrebbe andare.
> ...


Io invece gli evasori fiscali li manderei a spaccare sassi!:incazzato:
E' in buona parte per colpa loro che le tasse sono sempre più alte :incazzato:

A parte questo, la gente in galera, lo ripeto, ha ragione d'esserci quando c'è il rischio che possa delinquere ancora. Nel frattempo facciano qualcosa di utile almeno per mantenersi nelle patrie galere. Senza stipendio, s'intende: tutto il lavoro deve andare solo a favore del loro stesso "soggiorno" e se ne avanzasse (difficile) in beneficienza. Il vecchio spaccar sassi non ha senso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Dicembre 2009)

Leggo finalmente che tutti concordano che il genio (vero o no è questione di opinioni) non assolve nessuno.


----------



## Anna A (22 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggo finalmente che tutti concordano che il genio (vero o no è questione di opinioni) non assolve nessuno.


oddio ... a voler essere giusti il genio, come la bellezza assoluta, si assolvono per amore. l'arte. tanto è vero che ne "il pianista" polanski ha chiaramente espresso la sua assoluta invidia per il TALENTO.


----------



## Iris (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io invece gli evasori fiscali li manderei a spaccare sassi!:incazzato:
> E' in buona parte per colpa loro che le tasse sono sempre più alte :incazzato:
> 
> A parte questo, la gente in galera, lo ripeto, ha ragione d'esserci quando c'è il rischio che possa delinquere ancora. Nel frattempo facciano qualcosa di utile almeno per mantenersi nelle patrie galere. Senza stipendio, s'intende: tutto il lavoro deve andare solo a favore del loro stesso "soggiorno" e se ne avanzasse (difficile) in beneficienza. Il vecchio spaccar sassi non ha senso.


Il problema è che far lavorare i detenuti costa di più che tenerli senza far nulla.
Già non c'è lavoro per gli incensurati, figurati gli altri!!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Io invece gli evasori fiscali li manderei a spaccare sassi!:incazzato:*
> E' in buona parte per colpa loro che le tasse sono sempre più alte :incazzato:
> 
> A parte questo, la gente in galera, lo ripeto, ha ragione d'esserci quando c'è il rischio che possa delinquere ancora. Nel frattempo facciano qualcosa di utile almeno per mantenersi nelle patrie galere. Senza stipendio, s'intende: tutto il lavoro deve andare solo a favore del loro stesso "soggiorno" e se ne avanzasse (difficile) in beneficienza. Il vecchio spaccar sassi non ha senso.


 forcaiolo:dracula:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Ma anche un bel rogo:carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (22 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Il problema è che far lavorare i detenuti costa di più che tenerli senza far nulla.
> Già non c'è lavoro per gli incensurati, figurati gli altri!!!


 anche per lavori tipo ripulire i giardini pubblici e i marciapiedi dalle cacche di cane con braccialetto magnetico e giubbotto fosforescente (immagino corona.... :mexican e con una pattuglia che fa il giro dei vari detenuti per controllare che siano insieme al loro braccialetto!??!?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche per lavori tipo ripulire i giardini pubblici e i marciapiedi dalle cacche di cane con braccialetto magnetico e giubbotto fosforescente (immagino corona.... :mexican e con una pattuglia che fa il giro dei vari detenuti per controllare che siano insieme al loro braccialetto!??!?!


Per i "migliori" ci sono sempre le miniere di carbone e di uranio, per non parlare della Tyssen-Krupp!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Il problema è che far lavorare i detenuti costa di più che tenerli senza far nulla.
> Già non c'è lavoro per gli incensurati, figurati gli altri!!!


Se bisogna stare attenti anche alla concorrenza dei detenuti stiamo alla frutta:carneval:

Farli lavorare fuori dalla prigione sarebbe impossibile per una questione pratica (chi cazzo li controllerebbe)... dentro la prigione posson far vasi ma gia' lo fanno... non e' che renda.
Chi ha strie interessanti puo' sempre scrivere un libro:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> forcaiolo:dracula:


Azz! Mi hai beccato! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche per lavori tipo ripulire i giardini pubblici e i marciapiedi dalle cacche di cane con braccialetto magnetico e giubbotto fosforescente (immagino corona.... :mexican e con una pattuglia che fa il giro dei vari detenuti per controllare che siano insieme al loro braccialetto!??!?!


Figurati sel il braccialetto impedisce all'assassino di uccidere... i controlli costerebbero piu' che tenerli in galera... inoltre braccialetto o no, ci sono tanti pazzi in liberta' pericolosi, se a questi si aggiungono quelli dichiarati pericolosi non si esce piu' di casa:carneval:

Che poi scusatemi, psicologicamente parlando, che deterrente sarebbe per i criminali sapere che una volta beccati al massimo vanno a pulire i giardini all'aria aperta? Quanto sarebbe facile programmare una fuga?


----------



## Grande82 (22 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Figurati sel il braccialetto impedisce all'assassino di uccidere... i controlli costerebbero piu' che tenerli in galera... inoltre braccialetto o no, ci sono tanti pazzi in liberta' pericolosi, se a questi si aggiungono quelli dichiarati pericolosi non si esce piu' di casa:carneval:
> 
> Che poi scusatemi, psicologicamente parlando, che deterrente sarebbe per i criminali sapere che una volta beccati al massimo vanno a pulire i giardini all'aria aperta? Quanto sarebbe facile programmare una fuga?


 ma io non parlo dei criminali veri, ma di quelli con crimini particolari, tipo fronde o tipo corona.... 
insomma, cose per cui vale più l'umiliazione che un annetto al gabbio!!!
Per polanski, poi, a parer mio hanno atteso pure troppo! Deve stare in galera, come è giusto!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io non parlo dei criminali veri, ma di quelli con crimini particolari, tipo fronde o tipo corona....
> insomma, cose per cui vale più l'umiliazione che un annetto al gabbio!!!
> Per polanski, poi, a parer mio hanno atteso pure troppo! Deve stare in galera, come è giusto!


Ma quelli appunto neanche li metterei in prigione...pagano e basta.
Gli si mette una bella multa (ma bella eh) e via.

Levare la liberta' pero' rimane sempre la cosa peggiore...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io invece gli evasori fiscali li manderei a spaccare sassi!:incazzato:
> *E' in buona parte per colpa loro che le tasse sono sempre più alte *:incazzato:
> 
> A parte questo, la gente in galera, lo ripeto, ha ragione d'esserci quando c'è il rischio che possa delinquere ancora. Nel frattempo facciano qualcosa di utile almeno per mantenersi nelle patrie galere. Senza stipendio, s'intende: tutto il lavoro deve andare solo a favore del loro stesso "soggiorno" e se ne avanzasse (difficile) in beneficienza. Il vecchio spaccar sassi non ha senso.


Il motivo reale sono gli sprechi e l'assenza di servizio per quel che si paga. Negli altri paesi europei a parità di stazza (pil ecc), il cittadino ottiene un servizio. Qui invece paga soltanto e i servizi hanno un costo aggiuntivo.

Io pagherei anche il 5-10% di più, se potessi fidarmi che la polizia sia disponibile quando la chiamo, che negli uffici mi sbrighino le pratiche senza dover fare coda, che il fisco non mi invii cartelle pazze ogni anno ... e potrei aggiungere un chilometro di servizi che altri mi danno, ma qui no.

Per cui, il peso percepito qui è molto più alto perché non riceviamo (quasi) nulla in cambio. Ovvio che i totali evasori nei paesi top service proprio non ci sono - perché la polizia funziona, come, appunto, servizio garantito.


----------

